# Anyone with medical knowledge? Felt like I'm rushing for 6 weeks =/



## pneumatron (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,
Some of you may remember I posted on here about 5 weeks ago. I'd insufflated a large dose of an unknown psychedelic which resulted in panic attacks... These lasted for 2 weeks. I did have other symptoms including insomnia, DP/DR, difficulties with depth perception etc. These have lessened substantially...

However, I still have perpetual high anxiety, dizzyness, pressure in my head... I actually feel like I'm rushing on ecstasy sometimes (except not a pleasant feeling, but panicky), unable to relax or concentrate fully. I'm pretty sure I just have an anxiety disorder related to my difficult experience... but is it possible for a drug to remain active this long? I don't have any increase in heart rate, my eyes are normal etc... This is probably just paranoia. Im pretty sure I may see my doctor next week though. This is the most horrible thing... I don't want to be like this anymore!!


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like depersonalization brought on by drug use. Paranoia is a common symptom of DP/DR. The drugs aren't causing the symptoms if it was 5 weeks ago and you haven't taken anything since.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

But there is a good chance you'll recover. Have you been feeling a little better each day? I OD'd on pot brownies, and I have felt a little bit better every day since I first got DP. It's been almost 3 months, but I'm almost all the way better.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't take unknown substances it's not a good rule. This sounds like it was brought on by a panic attack and there is no drug that lasts anywhere near that long.



> I OD'd on pot brownies


No you didnt you just ate too many of them. You can't actually OD on cannabis it's impossible. You might get too stoned to the point where you start to freak but no you won't OD. Nothing that chilling in a quiet room listening to music wouldnt help or if needed a fast acting benzodiazepine.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

While we´re on the subject, can you explain to me how I lost the sense of touch this one time when I smoked weed *Comfortably Numb*? I still had motor functions, like I could open a door, But I was watching my hands do it, I couldnt feel it. PCP laced weed?

EDIT: Ok I just read your take on PCP-weed so thats probably not it







Im thinking it was a temporary psychosis or just simply CNS-depression. Or even very low blood sugar.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

pneumatron said:


> Hi,
> Some of you may remember I posted on here about 5 weeks ago. I'd insufflated a large dose of an unknown psychedelic which resulted in panic attacks... These lasted for 2 weeks. I did have other symptoms including insomnia, DP/DR, difficulties with depth perception etc. These have lessened substantially...
> 
> However, I still have perpetual high anxiety, dizzyness, pressure in my head... I actually feel like I'm rushing on ecstasy sometimes (except not a pleasant feeling, but panicky), unable to relax or concentrate fully. I'm pretty sure I just have an anxiety disorder related to my difficult experience... but is it possible for a drug to remain active this long? I don't have any increase in heart rate, my eyes are normal etc... This is probably just paranoia. Im pretty sure I may see my doctor next week though. This is the most horrible thing... I don't want to be like this anymore!!


Some drugs will stay in your system quite long. Not that you'd still be high or wasted but it might still be affecting your body (e.g. with DP/anxiety) Try and keep calm, take it easy and eat healthy. Like you would getting over a hangover







I know even weed takes ages to clear out of your system completely. I am sure google knows more on drug half life.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Inzom said:


> While we´re on the subject, can you explain to me how I lost the sense of touch this one time when I smoked weed *Comfortably Numb*? I still had motor functions, like I could open a door, But I was watching my hands do it, I couldnt feel it. PCP laced weed?
> 
> EDIT: Ok I just read your take on PCP-weed so thats probably not it
> 
> ...


Ive actually had that before during full blown panic attacks and honestly i have no idea what could cause it. Maybe really fast heart rate since people i know who have had heart problems have reported the same thing. But this is just a wild guess so don't take it as truth.



> Some drugs will stay in your system quite long. Not that you'd still be high or wasted but it might still be affecting your body (e.g. with DP/anxiety) Try and keep calm, take it easy and eat healthy. Like you would getting over a hangover I know even weed takes ages to clear out of your system completely. I am sure google knows more on drug half life.


 Yes some drugs do stay in your system a long time but they are not active for the whole time they are in your body. THC can stay in your body for as long as a month but it's not active. Hell diazepam has a maximum half life of 200 hours but it's effects generally don't last any longer then 6 hours.

Half life does not equal how long a drugs effects last. Though it can be a good indicator with some substances.


----------

